# The Unofficial Chainsaw Weight Thread



## wyk (Aug 29, 2011)

NMURPH was kind enough to send me his photos of various chainsaw weights he has done. I thought it would be a nice public service to post them here. Make sure to give nmurph some rep! Feel free to add any ones you also personally have. All weights are dry and cleaned POWER HEAD ONLY - no oil, fuel, or B&C's. The board only allows 8 photos at a time, so this will be multiple posts here:

STIHL 026





STIHL 034 AV




STIHL MS361




STIHL 044




STIHL MS441




STIHL 046 Magnum




STIHL 064


----------



## wyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Husqvarna 288XP Lite




Husqvarna 288XP




Husqvarna 262XP




Cub Cadet 5720 AKA Efco 156




Husqvarna 339XP




Husqvarna 346XP NE




Husqvarna 346XP OE


----------



## wyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Husqvarna 357XP




Husqvarna 365 Special




Husqvarna 372XP (non X Torque)




Husqvarna 385XP




Husqvarna 394XP




Makita DCS 510




Makita DCS 540




Partner 5000 Plus


----------



## wyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Makita 7900 BB




Dolmar 7900


----------



## Sprintcar (Aug 29, 2011)

Plunk that SP 125 on them scales and lets see what she weights.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 29, 2011)

Sprintcar said:


> Plunk that SP 125 on them scales and lets see what she weights.


 
It will probably bust the scale......I'm guessing about 22lbs....I will try to clean it up and weigh it in the next few days...


Nice job, Wes. The Cub Cadet is a 5720. It is the same as an Efco 156. I need to post the 288FW. I don't think I have it at work.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2011)

Are these weights all drained of fuel and oil? They'll all have to be the same or the weights will be meaningless.


----------



## wyk (Aug 29, 2011)

OK, that Cub Cadet/Efco is sorted.

I am heading back to Dorset, England tomorrow; so will be out of pocket for a couple of days. As Neal sends me stuff, I'll make sure it gets posted here. Thanks for the info, Neal!



nmurph said:


> It will probably bust the scale......I'm guessing about 22lbs....I will try to clean it up and weigh it in the next few days...
> 
> 
> Nice job, Wes. The Cub Cadet is a 5720. It is the same as an Efco 156. I need to post the 288FW. I don't think I have it at work.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Are these weights all drained of fuel and oil? They'll all have to be the same or the weights will be meaningless.



I agree, dry powerhead is misleading.

XL-101 w/16" b&c ready to rock.......................15#


----------



## nmurph (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, all saws were emptied (oil tank flushed with mix) and the tanks blown dry. I also cleaned bw the CC and tanks with air. Several of those were completely broken down. I checked a 346 that I cleaned with air and then rechecked it after it was stripped completely and cleaned. The weight was within ounce, so I guess I'm getting most of the excess trash out with air. I have a nozzle with a long, skinny pipe. It lets me get into the crevices pretty well.


----------



## sawfun9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very well done thread, thanks Wes. getting the truth on saw weighs can be tricky, and manufacturers do fudge a bit in their marketing.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice info here on the weights! 

It still amazes me that POULAN made a 74cc saw 40 years ago which is of course the 245A that was in the 13lb range and to this day I can't think of a 70-75cc saw that has been made since in that weight range. Instead they're getting fatter lol!

One heck of a bench mark if ya ask me! When american saws were at the top of the hill!


----------



## wyk (Aug 30, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Nice info here on the weights!
> 
> It still amazes me that POULAN made a 74cc saw 40 years ago which is of course the 245A that was in the 13lb range and to this day I can't think of a 70-75cc saw that has been made since in that weight range. Instead they're getting fatter lol!
> 
> One heck of a bench mark if ya ask me! When american saws were at the top of the hill!


 
Someone needs to grab one and plunk it on a scale and post it here, then!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Are these weights all drained of fuel and oil? They'll all have to be the same or the weights will be meaningless.



Even that isn't really good enough, the saws have to be unused as well, and sans anything like dawgs and such. The scale need to be the same one, and one that is approved for trade.

A digital scale will *look* like it is very accurate, but that may very well be an illution!


----------



## nmurph (Sep 1, 2011)

I have used a 10lb dumbbell to verify my scale's (digital) accuracy. At 10lbs, my scales are within 0.10 oz of the digital postal scales at work. I am consistant with the weighing procedure. There might be an ounce or two difference bw the way the saws are weighed and what they would weigh if you picked them up off of the dealer's rack, but I think the weights are good enough for AS arguments. To get to the factory specs, you can usually leave off the clutch cover and spike.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the 460 modified mark weighed on the same scales as his 7900.





Oops I missed the 046 picture earlier.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's the 460 modified mark weighed on the same scales as his 7900.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking a little dirty inside the starter cover is'nt it. Wonder how clean it is under it?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

wyk said:


> Someone needs to grab one and plunk it on a scale and post it here, then!


 
Seems like I remember seeing that Mark already did, just don't ask me where cause I can't remember.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know how much more dirt would be in it. I remember weighing one I had with the pro safety full wrap and the 5 point dawgs full of fuel and oil was 19 lbs on my scale before it died.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I don't know how much more dirt would be in it. I remember weighing one I had with the pro safety full wrap and the 5 point dawgs full of fuel and oil was 19 lbs on my scale before it died.


 
Did it have a heart attack from being over weight or what lol!


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a pic of the MS660 weight? Thanks.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 1, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's the 460 modified mark weighed on the same scales as his 7900.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, that makes me feel better about my 681. It has more cc's and hp and is still lighter than the 460. 
681= 15.7


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Did it have a heart attack from being over weight or what lol!


 
The scale died for unknown reasons. A 660 was around 17 lbs with 3/4 wrap I think.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 1, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> The scale died for unknown reasons. A 660 was around 17 lbs with 3/4 wrap I think.


 
Really? Then I would imagine the flush cut I have is dead on w/specs. Spec has it at 16.5 Pretty cool then.


----------



## wyk (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not about being perfect. It's about being close to the actual weights. As we all know, factory weight specs are often not terribly close to the actual product they produce. Even so, an ounce here or there on a decent scale make little difference when some factory specs are 16oz or more off!

Anywho, I am back in Dorset UK and back into forestry work. I'll post pics and vids when I get the chance.



SawTroll said:


> Even that isn't really good enough, the saws have to be unused as well, and sans anything like dawgs and such. The scale need to be the same one, and one that is approved for trade.
> 
> A digital scale will *look* like it is very accurate, but that may very well be an illution!


----------



## wyk (Sep 4, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well, that makes me feel better about my 681. It has more cc's and hp and is still lighter than the 460.
> 681= 15.7


 
SO let's see the photos of it on a scale then...


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 4, 2011)

hard to worry too much about an ounce here or there on a saw when I'm twenty pounds overweight myself.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

wyk said:


> SO let's see the photos of it on a scale then...


 
..........You dont believe me wyk? I will show ya then.... and for the record the Solo 681 is 80.7cc and 6.4 hp and yes, weighs 15.7 lbs. Comapred to the MS460 77cc and 6.0 hp @15.10 lbs


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 4, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well, that makes me feel better about my 681. It has more cc's and hp and is still lighter than the 460.
> 681= 15.7


 
Wrong! 14.12 is what the 046 weighs on the same scales as the rest of the saws in this thread is what I seen. Can't go by a saw that does'nt look all that clean on a scale that is on the other side of the country from the scales in this thread. Also if 15.7 is what your 681 weighs then it's more than that 064 on these scales which is more cc and hp than your 681.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

*Wyk*

Just check out post#85 by Andyshine#77 on the thread "Got the Dolmars Out" 

You will see the Solo 681 weighs 15.7 lbs.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 4, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ..........You dont believe me wyk? I will show ya then.... and for the record the Solo 681 is 80.7cc and 6.4 hp and yes, weighs 15.7 lbs. Comapred to the MS460 77cc and 6.0 hp @15.10 lbs


 
You're looking at the wrong scales for comparing in this thread...14.12 is what it weighs on the same scales as the rest of the saws in this thread.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Wrong! 14.12 is what the 046 weighs on the same scales as the rest of the saws in this thread is what I seen. Can't go by a saw that does'nt look all that clean on a scale that is on the other side of the country from the scales in this thread. Also if 15.7 is what your 681 weighs then it's more than that 064 on these scales which is more cc and hp than your 681.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Were talkin about a MS460. It plainly weighs 15.10 lbs.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> You're looking at the wrong scales for comparing in this thread...14.12 is what it weighs on the same scales as the rest of the saws in this thread.


 
Not hardly. The MS460 is 15.10 lbs.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 4, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Were talkin about a MS460. It plainly weighs 15.10 lbs.


 
Why would the weight be different between the 046 and 460? Same saw. I have both but no electronic scale to weigh.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Why would the weight be different between the 046 and 460? Same saw. I have both but no electronic scale to weigh.


 
I believe every saw that went from the 0 series to the MS series gained weight.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know why the 460 weighs more than the 046. The 7900s weight is within an ounce of nmurphs scales and the 460 had a brand new tank put on it so no fuel has ever been put in it. Put yours on any scales and see if they come up the same.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Why would the weight be different between the 046 and 460? Same saw. I have both but no electronic scale to weigh.


 
I'm not tryin to be an azz man. It just is what it is.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2011)

It has me curious to see if they are different. I know I had an 044, 440, 2 460s, 2 7900s, and a 390xp at the same time and the 460 with full wrap and the 390 were within a lb when full of fluids and the same b/c. The 10mm 044 was the lightest 70cc saw I ever owned. I didn't have a small scale at the time so no weights with pictures.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 4, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It has me curious to see if they are different. I know I had an 044, 440, 2 460s, 2 7900s, and a 390xp at the same time and the 460 with full wrap and the 390 were within a lb when full of fluids and the same b/c. The 10mm 044 was the lightest 70cc saw I ever owned. I didn't have a small scale at the time so no weights with pictures.


 
To be honest IMO anyways, its pretty much always been known that the 460 weighs quite a bit more than the 046. As to why it gained so much more I dont know. Just sayin, its no shock the 460 is heavy compared to 046 and other saws close to its specs such as the 681 and 372XPW and the 7900 and the 7300
And thats nothing against the 460 IMO as everyone knows its a great saw. But when talkin about specific weights, it just is what it is.


----------



## wyk (Sep 17, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ..........You dont believe me wyk? I will show ya then.... and for the record the Solo 681 is 80.7cc and 6.4 hp and yes, weighs 15.7 lbs. Comapred to the MS460 77cc and 6.0 hp @15.10 lbs


 
Sorry, guys. I been busy with forestry work recently. Mac - It has nothing to do with belief. This is THE saw weights thread. If ya have a pic, post it is all I was sayin'. CHeers!


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the big interest here? I cannot figure it out.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 17, 2011)

056 kid said:


> What is the big interest here? I cannot figure it out.


 
None really. I think were just bored mre than anything LOL!


----------



## nmurph (Sep 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I don't know why the 460 weighs more than the 046. The 7900s weight is within an ounce of nmurphs scales and the 460 had a brand new tank put on it so no fuel has ever been put in it. Put yours on any scales and see if they come up the same.


 
I would have thought the 681 was close to the 7900. Nearly one pound of weight is pretty significant to only gain .1hp.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 17, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I would have thought the 681 was close to the 7900. Nearly one pound of weight is pretty significant to only gain .1hp.


 
Tell me about it. But......it's still lighter than a 460.


----------



## wyk (Oct 30, 2011)

We may as well start throwing in bar weights, too:

28" ES Light bar





24" Oregon power match:






32" Oregon Lightweight bar:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Looking a little dirty inside the starter cover is'nt it. Wonder how clean it is under it?


 
John, this is what happens when someones favorite saw don't look so good on the scales! 

Yes that saw has a litte bit on the starter fins but if you look close, you will see that shiney new rear handle on that saw. I had that saw all apart and it was cleaned, cleaned cleaned but I'm not taking a tootbrush to the starter cover fins. There is no gunk under any of those covers period. 

If it makes you feel better take a couple of ounces off of that weight shown and if you look close my scale is weighing in tenths, not ounces so that shows 15.10 lbs not 15lbs 10 oz. 

I did notice yesterday though that my scale has a setting to weigh in lbs and oz's.  I just never noticed it before.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats a huge difference Mark. 15 pounds 1 ounce compared to 15 pounds 10 ounces. Thats good ya pointed that out. That would be easy to confuse.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Thats a huge difference Mark. 15 pounds 1 ounce compared to 15 pounds 10 ounces. Thats good ya pointed that out. That would be easy to confuse.


 
Yes I feel a little dumb about that but I honestly was only doing these weights for my own comparisons. As we know there is alot of biased info floating around here sometimes and I just want to see for myself. 



I useally weigh saws after they have been down for complete cleanings and repairs but I forget sometimes and dont weigh them.


I have more saw weights though if you guys want them posted. Mostly vintage stuff though. 

I


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is a 7900 heated handle saw fresh out of the box. Brand spanking new, no dirt! 

My scale is reading 14.9 lbs and Neals non heated handle is 14 lbs 10.2 OZ which coverts to 14.64 lbs. 

They say that the the heated handle saws were a little under 1/2lbs more then the non heated ones so this seems pretty close to me. Close enough for hand grenades anyway. 

I originally got this scale for USPS/UPS shipping that I seem to do alot of and honestly my packages seem to be within a OZ of the post office scale and right on with the UPS counter scale. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow Mark, that 7900 is sweet! Keep em comin brother!
BTW Mark, where did you get your sclaes at? Those are nice.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 30, 2011)

Mark what's a pp655 weigh? I'm just curious about a 30 year old design. It didn't feel much more than a 394.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Wow Mark, that 7900 is sweet! Keep em comin brother!
> BTW Mark, where did you get your sclaes at? Those are nice.


 
I dont remember where I got that scale. Might have been ebay but like I said it seems to be accurate and at least very repeteable. 

My camera skills suck but the this new to me Dolmar 9010 shows 18.4 lbs.






In comparison a 1975 or so Poulan 5200 at 85cc is 16.4lbs. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Mark what's a pp655 weigh? I'm just curious about a 30 year old design. It didn't feel much more than a 394.


 
Well I said I sometimes forget and that is one that I forgot to do. :msp_biggrin:

I did just clean mine up the other day and ran it dry, if I get time I'll pull the bar and weigh it.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok mark I didn't know if you had weighed it or not. The 5200 is lighter than I thought it would be. The 9010 is right with a 394.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, this old Poulan pro 475 weighs virtually the same as the MS460.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 30, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> John, this is what happens when someones favorite saw don't look so good on the scales!
> 
> Yes that saw has a litte bit on the starter fins but if you look close, you will see that shiney new rear handle on that saw. I had that saw all apart and it was cleaned, cleaned cleaned but I'm not taking a tootbrush to the starter cover fins. There is no gunk under any of those covers period.
> 
> ...


 
It's all good Mark. My 15.1 lbs 460 is stihl my favorite saw and has no problem keeping my family warm at 15.1lbs.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Oct 31, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's the 460 modified mark weighed on the same scales as his 7900.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




MacLaren said:


> Well, that makes me feel better about my 681. It has more cc's and hp and is still lighter than the 460.
> 681= 15.7


 
going to have to disagree. that saw has about pound of dirt on it.



ms460woodchuck said:


> Wrong!* 14.12 *is what the 046 weighs on the same scales as the rest of the saws in this thread is what I seen. Can't go by a saw that does'nt look all that clean on a scale that is on the other side of the country from the scales in this thread. Also if 15.7 is what your 681 weighs then it's more than that 064 on these scales which is more cc and hp than your 681.:hmm3grin2orange:



exactly right.











since we are on the subject of 046/460
heres 460 wrap


----------



## young (Oct 31, 2011)

my 460 wrap with all fuilds topped off.











half wrap vs 3/4 wrap 17.2oz vs 10.2oz


----------



## young (Oct 31, 2011)

brand new 372xpw


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 31, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes I feel a little dumb about that but I honestly was only doing these weights for my own comparisons. As we know there is alot of biased info floating around here sometimes and I just want to see for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Post up them vintage saw weight pics Mark! Seems to me you weighed a Poulan 245A and a McCulloch PM700. Hopefully others too. Did you ever weigh a Poulan S25-CVA? That'd be fun to compare to an 020T and MS200T. IIRC you weighed a Poulan 4000 as well.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 31, 2011)

I had to take a package to UPS today and just to note that the package on my scale weighed 1.5 oz less then the scale at UPS. So I would say that its very close to right. 


Aaron the only S25 weight I have is one with a bar and chain and full of fluids. 

Here are a couple more vintage saws.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 31, 2011)

young said:


> going to have to disagree. that saw has about pound of dirt on it.


 
Disagree all you want but your wrong. There is no pound of dirt on that saw, like I said, look at that new handle on it, that saw was taken apart and blew all out. I did no clean the recoil cover fins on it while it was off. Big deal. 

Did you also see the part where I said to look close as my scale was set to read in tenths of a pound? 

When you convert ounces to pounds you see that my weight is only just a little over .25 pounds heavier then your weight. I also said that I would give a couple ounces for some specks of dirt on it so were not that far apart.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 31, 2011)

This one hurts to look at it. 






This dont look bad at all compared to the 6000.


----------



## Ambull (Oct 31, 2011)

We need to see some gear drive saws up on the scale. And then the two man saws as well...lol.

It's funny how upset the Stihl guys get when they find out that the coveted MS460 is a boat anchor, lol.


----------



## young (Oct 31, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Disagree all you want but your wrong. There is no pound of dirt on that saw, like I said, look at that new handle on it, that saw was taken apart and blew all out. I did no clean the recoil cover fins on it while it was off. Big deal.
> 
> Did you also see the part where I said to look close as my scale was set to read in tenths of a pound?
> 
> When you convert ounces to pounds you see that my weight is only just a little over .25 pounds heavier then your weight. I also said that I would give a couple ounces for some specks of dirt on it so were not that far apart.


 
well you 460 cames in at 15 pound and 1.6 oz (.1 pounds = 1.6 ounces), mine was 14 pounds and 11.2 oz. close enough. 6oz difference.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 1, 2011)

young said:


> well you 460 cames in at 15 pound and 1.6 oz (.1 pounds = 1.6 ounces), mine was 14 pounds and 11.2 oz. close enough. 6oz difference.


 
Exactly. I told you that saw was pretty damn clean.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 1, 2011)

Ambull said:


> We need to see some gear drive saws up on the scale. And then the two man saws as well...lol.
> 
> It's funny how upset the Stihl guys get when they find out that the coveted MS460 is a boat anchor, lol.


 
Thats why I hesitated even posting any weights in this thread. I get tired of having to explain things that should be obvious if you look without rose colored glasses on.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Here's the 460 modified mark weighed on the same scales as his 7900.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Brad,Matt, see......


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm almost afraid to post any more saw weights! 

But this was by request. Since the confusion with weighing in tenths, I switched it over to ounces 

Poulan Pro 655.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Brad,Matt, see......


----------



## jcl (Nov 7, 2011)

any jonsered saws hanging around there.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 7, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm almost afraid to post any more saw weights!
> 
> But this was by request. Since the confusion with weighing in tenths, I switched it over to ounces
> 
> Poulan Pro 655.



Thanks Mark. I got home to actually run mine a little bit today. I'll give it a better workout tomorrow. To me it feels about like a 660 with a 3/4 wrap with a 32" bar on it.


----------



## young (Nov 8, 2011)

390


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 8, 2011)

young said:


> 390



That's a nice saw you got there


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 8, 2011)

Echo CS-900EVL






Husqvarna 261/converted 262XP


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2011)

young said:


> 390



You got a 390 too?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 8, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Page 5 post#70. That is not the saw i was referring to.



How is me posting another pic of a MS460 on a scale a lie? Honestly, don't destroy another thread with this.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 8, 2011)

i want to know where the hell a poulan wild thingy is,, we need a weight on that fantastic pro saw


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 8, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Brad you know damn good and well what im talkin about. I hope i see you sometime Brad. I really do.



ok,, you and brad kiss and make up,,, or i will put you both in your seperate corners


----------



## Nardoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Boys, boys. Play nice.


----------



## young (Nov 8, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Brad, you and young will have MUCH explaining to do come Thurdsay. Hell, everyone KNOWS a 460 weighs more than an 046 LOL.



what are you talking about? thats what *MY* 460 weights on *MY* scale with is within 6oz of *MY* post office scale.

completely drain and cleaned to be shipped overseas.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not taking sides in the issue, but it is pretty easy to see why the saw MM posted weighs more than the one Young posted. One is immaculate and one looks like it came out of the woods. I've taken enough saws apart to know that you can get a few ounces of crud built up around the base of the cylinder and under the chain cover. Stihl's spec's show 14.6 lbs dry, I'd say they are pretty dang close. To get to the point of where this has gone over a few ounces one way or the other is outright ludicrous and crosses the line of sensibility. I've been as tough on Brad as anyone in the past, but by golly I sure don't see anything out of line that has gone on in public forum. To accuse someone of lying about a photo they didn't even originally post is way off base.
I for one could care less that a 681/7900 has a better power to weight ratio than a 460, that's always been pretty evident. The 681/7900 is a great saw, however there will never be a 1/10 of them sold compared to the 046/460. 
A new saw out of the box is the only way to accurately compare weight, same set of scales, I can guarantee my "used" saws will always weigh more than a new one due to the build up of debris in the flywheel cover/behind the muffler/base of the cylinder/under the chain cover and in all the little crooks and crevices. To not acknowledge that and turn this thread it to a hate spewing/personal attack/agenda thread just crosses the line of sensibility. 
Good lord, it's worse than a teenage boy, "my pecker is bigger than your pecker". Who really cares, I just hate to see a person make an unnecessecary azz out of themselves. Might as well plan on this thread being deleted due to the personal threats.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I'm not taking sides in the issue, but it is pretty easy to see why the saw MM posted weighs more than the one Young posted. One is immaculate and one looks like it came out of the woods. I've taken enough saws apart to know that you can get a few ounces of crud built up around the base of the cylinder and under the chain cover. Stihl's spec's show 14.6 lbs dry, I'd say they are pretty dang close. To get to the point of where this has gone over a few ounces one way or the other is outright ludicrous and crosses the line of sensibility. I've been as tough on Brad as anyone in the past, but by golly I sure don't see anything out of line that has gone on in public forum. To accuse someone of lying about a photo they didn't even originally post is way off base.
> I for one could care less that a 681/7900 has a better power to weight ratio than a 460, that's always been pretty evident. The 681/7900 is a great saw, however there will never be a 1/10 of them sold compared to the 046/460.
> A new saw out of the box is the only way to accurately compare weight, same set of scales, I can guarantee my "used" saws will always weigh more than a new one due to the build up of debris in the flywheel cover/behind the muffler/base of the cylinder/under the chain cover and in all the little crooks and crevices. To not acknowledge that and turn this thread it to a hate spewing/personal attack/agenda thread just crosses the line of sensibility.
> Good lord, it's worse than a teenage boy, "my pecker is bigger than your pecker". Who really cares, I just hate to see a person make an unnecessecary azz out of themselves. Might as well plan on this thread being deleted due to the personal threats.



You dont know nothing about that saw that I put on the scales.....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 8, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> You dont know nothing about that saw that I put on the scales.....



Sorry you've gotten drug into this Mark. It really has nothing to do with the weight of your saw. It has everything to do with Paul.


----------



## JimMorrison (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, you dudes are crazy. Gotta do a backyard bbq and watch the fun. I received two saws in the mail today. Both non runners, both complete and stinking of gas and oil, no fluids. Power head only. Craftsman 2300CVA and Poulan S25CVA. Both weighed exactly the same, 9.6 lbs. I was surprised, thought for sure the Poulan would weigh more. This was on my wives fancy new scale. If you don't like the #, flame away. I could use the entertainment, and the distraction, cause the wives fancy new diet isn't working any better than her fancy new scale.


----------



## MtnHermit (Feb 12, 2012)

*Husqvarna 435R*

Powerhead only






Powerhead + B&C:


----------



## Axlerod74 (Feb 12, 2012)

365 X-Torq

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/212602d1324498990-365-004-jpg

Edit: Sorry, haven't figured out how to make the photo's open by them selves yet.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Axlerod74 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Mark, what's the secret?


----------



## MtnHermit (Feb 13, 2012)

Axlerod74 said:


> what's the secret?



Enclose the URL in image tags: (img)url(/img), substitute [ ] for ( ) in my example. Easier to use the *Insert Image* tool (hover), and paste the url into the dialog. The url MUST have an image suffix (tif, gif, png, jpg) to work, also works for some videos. Click quote on any photo/video posting to see examples. Works equally well with internal or external url's, mine are external.

You are now dangerous.


----------



## Axlerod74 (Feb 13, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> Enclose the URL in image tags: (img)url(/img), substitute [ ] for ( ) in my example. Easier to use the *Insert Image* tool (hover), and paste the url into the dialog. The url MUST have an image suffix (tif, gif, png, jpg) to work, also works for some videos. Click quote on any photo/video posting to see examples. Works equally well with internal or external url's, mine are external.
> 
> You are now dangerous.



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 24, 2012)

*261*

261-very clean


----------



## nmurph (May 31, 2012)

*Husqvarna 55*

This one is now enrolled in the chainsaw relocation program and I thought I would grab a weight bf it left-


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hmm, this old Poulan pro 475 weighs virtually the same as the MS460.



It should actually have weighted more, according to Jonsered 2077 specs.....:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> Why would the weight be different between the 046 and 460? Same saw. I have both but no electronic scale to weigh.



Depends on how old the 046 is - the weren't all the same thing, the early ones had less weight and a lower power rating. The same was the case with the 044.


----------



## dsell (May 31, 2012)

I seen 2 posts for the 365 showing about a pound heavier than the specs in the manual. Does the year make the difference on weight or is the owners manual incorrect? I think Neal mentioned removing the clutch cover and spikes put some saws close to factory spec. Is that the situation here?


----------



## nmurph (May 31, 2012)

I have found that I have to delete the clutch cover to get to the factory spec on most saws...and yes, my scales have been verified against the P-B postal scales at work.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 31, 2012)

My forest service Mac 1-61 gear drive is 27lbs with the 36" big belly bar is well over 32lbs used it last Friday...I slept real good


----------



## Eccentric (May 31, 2012)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> My forest service Mac 1-61 gear drive is 27lbs, and with the 36" big belly bar is well over 32lbs. Used it last Friday...I slept real good



Glad to see some more Old Mag finding it's way into the thread. I need to get a scale and weigh up some old vets....:cool2:


----------



## MtnHermit (May 31, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Glad to see some more Old Mag finding it's way into the thread. *I need to get a scale and weigh up some old vets*....:cool2:


75# Scale on eBay $23

There are smaller weight ranges, but you mentioned the old vets, you may have a 2-man saw to weigh.


----------



## Eccentric (May 31, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> 75# Scale on eBay $23
> 
> There are smaller weight ranges, but you mentioned the old vets, you may have a 2-man saw to weigh.



Thanks for the link. All the saws I have now are under that limit (thank God). I have a friend's Mall 12A with both one and two man bar/chain setups. That's the biggest saw in the shop right now. Even with the two man bar (which is relatively short........somewhere around 36"-42" by guess) it can't weigh over 40 pounds. A real lightweight. I'll get it on a scale and post the weight when I get it back together and running. Most of my old saws are 25 pounds or lighter for the powerheads. With bars and chains they're quite a bit heavier, but not over the limit of that scale.


----------



## MtnHermit (May 31, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Even with the two man bar (which is relatively short........somewhere around 36"-42" by guess) *it can't weigh over 40 pounds.*


We'll believe that when we see a pic of it on the scale.

My 435 weighs ~13# all gassed up, after 6 miles of an 8-mile trail clearing trip, I hit the wall. Stashed it under a blow down and came back the next morning to finish.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 31, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Glad to see some more Old Mag finding it's way into the thread. I need to get a scale and weigh up some old vets....:cool2:


 797G weighs 32lbs power head and with the big 42" Oregon roller nose you need a crane and three Red Bulls to lift her at a whooping 38lbs of pure yellow power


----------



## Eccentric (May 31, 2012)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> 797G weighs 32lbs power head and with the big 42" Oregon roller nose you need a crane and three Red Bulls to lift her at a whooping 38lbs of pure yellow power



For gear drives, I have a Homelite XP1130, a McCulloch 650, and a Homelite Super Wiz 77 to weigh (in addition to the Mall 12A). Longest bar I have to weigh right now with 'em is a 36" hardnose. Most of the longer bars I have for these saws are 30-32". I have a 48"-ish bar that will be weighed with the XP1130 once I get its nose milled for a Windsor sprocket tip. 

For big direct drives to weigh I have a Homelite 750 (with a 33" sprocket nose), a Homelite 900D, a McCulloch 790, a Mono/Wards WD60, a Homelite EZ-6 and a Homelite XP1020. Everything else I have is smaller/lighter than those. Homelite XL900 series, XL-12 series, McCulloch SP-81 (with a 32" B/C), McCulloch PM700, McCulloch 7-10A, Poulan 245SA and 306A, Homelite Super E-Z's (including one "PNW version" with a full wrap....LOL), and various Poulan XXV series top handles. I'll weigh 'em all and post up once I get an accurate scale.


----------



## Eccentric (May 31, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> We'll believe that when we see a pic of it on the scale.



It's one of the 'smaller' Mall gear drives. 82-ish cc single. The transmission and 24-ish inch "one man" bar/chain weigh more than your plastic 435 Husky though...


----------



## MtnHermit (May 31, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> It's one of the 'smaller' Mall gear drives. 82-ish cc single. The transmission and 24-ish inch "one man" bar/chain weigh more than your plastic 435 Husky though...


I'll bet the bar alone weighs more than my plastic 435. Long live plastic! :msp_tongue:


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 31, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> It's one of the 'smaller' Mall gear drives. 82-ish cc single. The transmission and 24-ish inch "one man" bar/chain weigh more than your plastic 435 Husky though...



Nice E...Yeah the only thing plastic in my shop is the scale:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (May 31, 2012)

Plastic is OK. Good stuff fof fuel/oil caps...

Caps on that Mall are metal however...


----------



## wyk (May 31, 2012)

SO, you guys gonna just keep spamming the thread with speculative mac weights, or are ya gonna post some photos?


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 4, 2012)

since teh 372 and 346 has been shown,, here are 2 more,, both are with b/c and fluids,,,the first one is the 235 huskie and the 2nd one is a 37cc chinese saw


----------



## nmurph (Jun 4, 2012)

Scott, how 'bout some dry PHO weights?


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 4, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Scott, how 'bout some dry PHO weights?



i can do that,,, be this afternoon to get it done


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 4, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Scott, how 'bout some dry PHO weights?



yea ask and shall receive,, these are clean,,well for the most part,,, PHO drained


----------



## MtnHermit (Jun 4, 2012)

I knew the 235 was heavier than the 435, but I can't figure out why. I think it's like 6cc smaller motor.



o8f150 said:


>








Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Termite (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, since I have a new 576AT could someone with scales weight one. I am curious. 
My guess is it weighs 14lbs 14oz.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 22, 2012)

wyk said:


> SO, you guys gonna just keep spamming the thread with speculative mac weights, or are ya gonna post some photos?



Proof positive, shipping scale, PHO weight PM700.





I doubt the newer plastic fantastic saws are much lighter than this saw, too bad I don't have a Dynomometer at my disposal to test torque on this specimen vs my 372XPW, or the 044Magnum I got with this saw. I bet the Mac would out pull in a apples to apples contest. They just seem to have more pulling power to me.


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2012)

mad murdock said:


> Proof positive, shipping scale, PHO weight PM700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of it has to do with wide ports, less exhaust timing, and high compression. Though, those sort of go hand in hand in my porting experience. You lose some top end, but can pull a longer bar and be more heavy-handed. I have a 444SE that is pulling 226 psi right now. I was considering giving it more exhaust timing, but I want it to pull a 3/8 chain on an 18" bar in the softwoods. That would be more useful to me than a cookie cutter when clearing trails in the PNW, especially when you are pulling bigger chips with the rakers at .045 with the bar buried. Besides, it's not like she doesn't scream as it is.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 22, 2012)

wyk said:


> I have a 444SE that is pulling 226 psi right now.


226PSI!?! Wow that is pulling some serious manifold pressure! I would hate to be on the receiving end of a backfire on startup with that puppy! Prolly rip a guys arm out of joint! I do like my 372XPW, but I have a "thing" for them yeller saws. i am on a mission to resurrect as many old macs as I can find. I am up to 4 so far, I am sure I will be able to find more


----------



## wyk (Jun 22, 2012)

mad murdock said:


> 226PSI!?! Wow that is pulling some serious manifold pressure! I would hate to be on the receiving end of a backfire on startup with that puppy! Prolly rip a guys arm out of joint! I do like my 372XPW, but I have a "thing" for them yeller saws. i am on a mission to resurrect as many old macs as I can find. I am up to 4 so far, I am sure I will be able to find more



It's already bitten me once, mostly because the handle on it is tiny. But it's nothing like a big high comp saw. The old 7-10 I had must have had somewhere in the vicinity of 200 psi or more. You could pick it up from the starter handle and it wouldn't budge. That thing had a ton of torque. It never bogged on me. Here it is in some pretty hard Eucalyptus in Clovis, CA(they get roughly 6" rain a year). I am being very heavy handed with it, too.

[video=youtube;uv7EYpaUrZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv7EYpaUrZg[/video]


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is one I had in here the other day. 

MS-192T


----------



## nmurph (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is a brand new 200T. It was gassed and run at the dealer, then drained and dried.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 24, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> I knew the 235 was heavier than the 435, but I can't figure out why. I think it's like 6cc smaller motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



235 is Poulan made saw and 435 Husky made.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 24, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Here is a brand new 200T. It was gassed and run at the dealer, then drained and dried.



I had one of those in here a while back and forgot to get a weight on it, glad you did. 

I am surprised that the 200T is over 1lb heavier then the 192T.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 24, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I had one of those in here a while back and forgot to get a weight on it, glad you did.
> 
> I am surprised that the 200T is over 1lb heavier then the 192T.




I am working for the Sthil relocation program. This particular saw is headed to the other side of the world.


----------



## young (Jun 25, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Here is one I had in here the other day.
> 
> MS-192T





nmurph said:


> Here is a brand new 200T. It was gassed and run at the dealer, then drained and dried.








mostly drained. give or take an oz or so of left over bar oil.

also comparison of 14in e vs e light


----------



## nmurph (Jul 18, 2012)

Ryobi


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 18, 2012)

Remington Pro 88 w/24 roller nose and barely enuff fuel and oil to operate.........................................*31#*


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

Stihl 018C with 3909 14" bar and chain. No fluids. Just an ounce or two over 10 lbs.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 5, 2012)

Remington SL-10A w/15" roller nose and full of fuel and oil..........................12# 13oz.:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks Mark. Thanks Ed.......................


----------



## nmurph (Aug 5, 2012)

If you are going to post weights in this thread, please post PHO weights. Bars and chains introduce too many variables.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 5, 2012)

nmurph said:


> If you are going to post weights in this thread, please post PHO weights. Bars and chains introduce too many variables.



Exactly!!!!!


----------



## rsmn (Aug 30, 2012)

Jonsereds 049 SP 

14 lbs 4 oz.

No bar/chain. Empty tanks.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 30, 2012)

Husqvarna 65 Practica

15 lbs, 3 oz.

No bar/chain. Empty tanks.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 30, 2012)

Homelite 150

No Bar, No chain. Empty tanks. 

9 lbs, 14 oz.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 5, 2012)

*441C M-tronic*

When I got home I rechecked my scale's accuracy (spot-on) and the weight of the saw (identical to the previous weight). I then started checking the saw over only to discover that the saw was fueled and oiled. I had requested that it not be since the saw is going over the ocean and south of the equator. When I picked it up, the owners son volunteered that it was dry. I didn't have any reason to doubt him and didn't bother checking. Once I figured out the problem, I drained the mix and put it into the oil tank to rinse it well. Then I drained the tank well and ran the saw dry (there was .2 ounce difference after I ran the fuel out of the system). The corrected weight is virtually identical to the 441 I previously owned.

I deleted the inaccurate weight and posted the corrected weight.


----------



## young (Sep 5, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I was surprised at this saw's weight. I will re-check the scale, but I have weighed several 346's since and they read correctly so I don't have any reason to think this reading was in error.





young said:


> 390



epic failed stihl. hahahaha


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I was surprised at this saw's weight. I will re-check the scale, but I have weighed several 346's since and they read correctly so I don't have any reason to think this reading was in error.



I have my doubts about that scale....


----------



## nmurph (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I have my doubts about that scale....



I have verified this scale against the Pitney Bowes postage scale at work more than once. I have a 10lb dumbbell that I have lugged into the office to the strange looks of my co-workers. Each time the scale at home has weighed within a couple tenths of an ounce of the the PB scales. I also weighed two 346's this past weekend and their weights were consistant with what I am used to seeing on 346's. I still have this saw, unfueled in the shop. I will check the saw weight and the dumbbell weight tonight.


----------



## young (Sep 6, 2012)

wyk said:


> ..
> Husqvarna 346XP NE
> 
> 
> ...


NE



NE part 2


----------



## young (Sep 6, 2012)

16in bars 

es 3/8 .050 as reference.




3/8 .050 small mount powermatch




.325 laminate .058 small mount prolite




.325 .058 total (tsumura) mini nose small mount




3/8 .058 total (tsumura) small mount




winner 
*.325 .058 total mini nose small mount*

some one post up some sugi hara wieghts.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 6, 2012)

young said:


> 16in bars
> 
> winner
> *.325 .058 total mini nose small mount*
> ...




I think you need to check the pics again- the Husky laminate was the lightest. I have a few 16" Windsor that I will get weighed-up this weekend.

I don't have a 16" Sugi, but I do have a couple of SM 20" bars as well as several 20" from other manufacturers. I will try to do something this weekend.

Thanks for the work. I especially appreciate the 346 pics. That confirms what Brad and I both found; there's no difference bw NE and OE weights.


----------



## young (Sep 6, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I think you need to check the pics again- the Husky laminate was the lightest. I have a few 16" Windsor that I will get weighed-up this weekend.
> 
> I don't have a 16" Sugi, but I do have a couple of SM 20" bars as well as several 20" from other manufacturers. I will try to do something this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the work. I especially appreciate the 346 pics. That confirms what Brad and I both found; there's no difference bw NE and OE weights.



yea i know but for weight and quality ill take the the total all day long for .8 oz more. =)

i should say over all winner.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 13, 2012)

Got a new Poulan Pro 305 on the scales and I do mean brand new out of the box.


----------



## dsell (Sep 13, 2012)

*Husqvarna 350*

View attachment 252763
View attachment 252764


Completely cleaned and dry, just rebuilt, 06 serial, 45mm dished piston. 11 lb. 4 oz.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 1, 2012)

*460 Ported*

460...it is clean, but not spotless and still had some oil residue in the tank. That might be offset by the amount of metal Randy removed when it was ported.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone have real world actual PHO weights of a husky 570 575xp? Husky specs are known to lie just like on the 346 372 etc so I just want to see what the 570 575 is.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 9, 2012)

I weighed the 576 when i had it and it was 15 lb 7 oz or so with large spikes drained. My scales have since died but were really close to what young and nmurph have posted for 372 xpw weight and 390 xp.


----------



## young (Oct 9, 2012)

ill leave this right here


----------



## Tempestv (Oct 10, 2012)

Dolmar 7900 with big bore, gutted muffler, full wrap handlebar, and big spikes.
Fully drained for shipping- 16 lbs, 3 oz.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 10, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I weighed the 576 when i had it and it was 15 lb 7 oz or so with large spikes drained.



Thanks man :msp_thumbup: Yep 576 shows 14.55lb on husky site just like 570 575.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 10, 2012)

heres some 461 specs out of my owners manual View attachment 256671


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 10, 2012)

My saw is heavy and I LIKE IT THAT WAY!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2012)

OK the real weight of OE and NE is pretty much settled at 11.4lbs.

So what is the actual weight of the 261? Stihl list specs at POWERHEAD WEIGHT 5.26 kg (11.6 lbs.)


----------



## nmurph (Oct 11, 2012)

Post #92 in this thread--11lb 13.8oz. The saw was very clean and well drained. I would guess a non-fueled 261 would be within and ounce or so.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 11, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Post #92 in this thread--11lb 13.8oz. The saw was very clean and well drained. I would guess a non-fueled 261 would be within and ounce or so.



Thanks. The search function is pretty much worthless to use, I tried before I gave up and ask.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2012)

*365xt*




Clean...


----------



## nmurph (Nov 20, 2012)

*372*




This saw as split, cleaned, new bearings installed, and reassembled so the weight should be very near new.


----------



## young (Nov 28, 2012)

young said:


> *14lb 11.2oz = 14.7lb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



461
*14lb 14.8oz = 14.925lb*








*15lb 11.6oz = 15.725lb*


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 28, 2012)

Mac 755,

7 Horsepower, 55 pounds (powerhead)


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 28, 2012)

That 461 is way to heavy for a 70cc saw, I'll keep my 460 thanks.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> That 461 is way to heavy for a 70cc saw, I'll keep my 460 thanks.



you can feel 2 oz of weight in a saw cutting wood ?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 28, 2012)

N/a


----------



## nmurph (Nov 28, 2012)

Please keep the BS out of this thread. It was started as a resource and reference.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Nov 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Please keep the BS out of this thread. It was started as a resource and reference.



My apologies, I was not aware of this reading through the thread but it won't happen again. As you were.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Husqvarna 575*





This is not the cleanest saw, but I would bet it is within an ounce or two of the correct weight. The tanks were cleaned and dried, and I pulled the clutch and starter to get them blown out.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 6, 2013)

*Husqvarna 550*

This is a very clean, dry 550.


----------



## Brendann (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone have the real world weight of the Jonsered 2253 or 550xp?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

Brendann said:


> Does anyone have the real world weight of the Jonsered 2253 or 550xp?


 
Usually the red ones are a couple of ounces heavier, because of the different handlebar and plastic covers - but I have no numbers to post.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

nmurph said:


> If you are going to post weights in this thread, please post PHO weights. Bars and chains introduce too many variables.


 
Yes, as do tank contents - *empty and clean PHO* is the only way to go for real comparisons!


----------



## nmurph (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a very clean 550. It weighed 11-2.7 dry.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 21, 2013)

SOB most of the embedded pics with weights are gone.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 21, 2013)

I should have nearly all of mine. I will try to repost them when I have time.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I have a very clean 550. It weighed 11-2.7 dry.


 
Pretty much as expected then!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> SOB most of the embedded pics with weights are gone.


----------



## Brendann (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks, Neal. Today I weighed a new from tlandrum Jonsered 2253 PHO at the local UPS store, and their commercial scale showed 11.15 lbs, or 11 lbs 2.4oz.


----------



## Brendann (Nov 21, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> SOB most of the embedded pics with weights are gone.


Yeah, I hope going forward, people will type the model & weight along with their picture, in case this happens again. This thread is a really good & valuable resource.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 2, 2014)

Would be great if folks would go back and fix the broken pics in their posts here in this thread. It's a great resource.....


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Dolmar 123- weight should be very close to 133 and 143 variations


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Dolmar 401


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 288 Lite


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 288


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Craftsman 42cc (Poulan?)


----------



## nmurph (Feb 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 385


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 5, 2014)

Few of us still looking for a 338 or 2139 PHO dry weight. 

Sold both of mine and Brad didnt get a weight pic of his 2139 before selling.


----------



## wyk (Feb 22, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Husqvarna 385
> 
> View attachment 332224



Got an MS362 yet? I hefted one and it didn't feel any lighter than my 361 with a wrap handle


----------



## nmurph (Feb 23, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Got an MS362 yet? I hefted one and it didn't feel any lighter than my 361 with a wrap handle



Some where. I had a HD crash. I got the pics off and stored on CD's. I need to go through and retrieve the CS pics. 

362's weigh about 13-3 or so.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like to see some Dry PowerHead Only actual weights of the new 60cc whiz kids.

I appreciate the effort that has been put into this thread.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 5, 2014)

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r491/mrbomb1/c66e6577.jpg 

Too bad I'm not smart enough to embed.

562xp 12# 12.8oz 

Not sure whose pic I stole.

562


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 5, 2014)

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r491/mrbomb1/b12ff6f5.jpg 

555 12# 7.7oz

I 'think' these are TK's pics.

Maybe someday I'll learn how to properly post pics.


----------



## weedkilla (Mar 5, 2014)

Images from dl205's post


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 357 13lbs .06oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 394 18lbs 6.4oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2014)

Sachs Dolmar 123 18lbs 3oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 5, 2014)

Husqvarna 262 13lb 2.6oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Husqvarna 455 13lbs 9.1oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Stihl MS200 Brand New- never fueled 8lbs 2.9oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Husqvarna 55 11lbs 12oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Stihl MS 460 (ported) 14lbs 8.6oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Husqvarna 365 XT 14lbs 6.3oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Husqvarna 372XP 14lbs 3.5oz


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

McCulloch 890 28lbs 9.3oz (yes, PHO, cleaned and drained)!!!


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

McCulloch 125SP 24lbs 9oz (PHO, cleaned and drained)


----------



## BDM53ENT (Mar 6, 2014)

nmurph said:


> McCulloch 890 28lbs 9.3oz (yes, PHO, cleaned and drained)!!!


 
Is that the power head only?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 6, 2014)

BDM53ENT said:


> Is that the power head only?



Yup. That's what PHO means.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Stihl 064 (early) 15lbs 7.6lbs - metal tank with double felling spikes


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2014)

Stihl 036 12lbs 14.2oz - this is a very clean saw

I have assumed the 034 and 036 were very close in weight. The 034 I had (I believe it's at the beginning of this thread) weighed a about 12.25lbs. I know the cases were different even though the P/C's swap with only minor mods.


----------



## wyk (Mar 23, 2014)

nmurph said:


> *261*
> 
> 261-very clean


Neal, can you fix the image in this post - there is no image of a 261 weight anywhere else posted in the world seemingly.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 23, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Neal, can you fix the image in this post - there is no image of a 261 weight anywhere else posted in the world seemingly.



Wes, I changed the HD on my computer several months ago and had to copy the folders to CD's (all I had at the time). It will have to dig them out of the safe and move them to the new HD- will take some time. I also need to find the 362 weight as it seems to have been heavier than what some seem to claim.


----------



## wyk (Apr 6, 2014)

I think you may be right about the 362. I had one PHO side by side with my MS361 with full wrap, and the 362 didn't feel any lighter at all. In fact, I think it felt about the same, or heavier.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a 361 dry pho weight?


----------



## wyk (Aug 10, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> Does anyone have a 361 dry pho weight?


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 10, 2014)

First page of this thread! I had a numpty moment.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 30, 2015)

Husqvarna 254- thoroughly cleaned, tanks emptied and dried.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 30, 2015)

all saws are heavy after swinging them for 4 hrs.


----------



## gmax (Jan 31, 2015)

Jonsereds 111s




24.559 lbs


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 31, 2015)

Neil, here is a 034 that I just done a bit ago. cleaned from the cases up, no fuel or oil yet. 12lb 10 oz

My scale is a consistent 2 0z lighter then the post office


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 31, 2015)

gmax said:


> Jonsereds 111s
> 
> View attachment 399571
> 
> ...




Wayne, you come up with a bit more then we did here.. This one has all it's back handle as well...


----------



## gmax (Jan 31, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Wayne, you come up with a bit more then we did here.. This one has all it's back handle as well...
> 
> View attachment 399608



Mark, That's interesting I'm going to check my scales, they're cheap ones from ebay , most likely not very accurate.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 31, 2015)

gmax said:


> Mark, That's interesting I'm going to check my scales, they're cheap ones from ebay , most likely not very accurate.



Like I said, all I know is mine is 2 oz shy of what my Post Office scales say. I ship a lot and everytime I use that scale I add 2 oz to it and its always dead nuts with the scale at the PO when I drop a package there.


----------



## dirt_19 (Feb 1, 2015)

Was suggested I add these picks and weights to the chainsaw weight thread . 


*First picture of a Tanaka 3351B Pro Force Brand new : dry power head only no bar and chain . 

I got 8.09 Lbs. *






*The second picture is of it wet ( full of fuel and oil ) with the included 14" bar and chain .

I got 10.17 Lbs. *


----------



## wyk (Feb 6, 2015)

These are courtesy of FordF150:

Echo 500P





Dolmar 5105




Echo 400





The pics are relatively recent. Apparently, his camera is living in the past.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

reindeer said:


> These are courtesy of FordF150:
> 
> Echo 500P
> 
> ...



Looks like the PS-5105 have gained even more weight than I thought, and more than the up adjusted Euro specs say. The US specs are even lower......

The weight of the 500P is as expected.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

nmurph said:


> Husqvarna 372XP 14lbs 3.5oz
> 
> View attachment 337769


I assume that is with the high air filter and cover?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Wayne, you come up with a bit more then we did here.. This one has all it's back handle as well...
> 
> View attachment 399608




Nice little limbing saw!


----------



## gary courtney (Mar 7, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Nice little limbing saw!


how would you like that snapped to your climbing gear


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 7, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Poulan 5020 with factory supplied B&C 15 pounds 13.1 oz Dry as shipped from factory.
> 
> View attachment 409415



I thought everyone pretty much decided to do dry PHO.


----------



## wyk (Mar 7, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> On homeowner saws that are only sold with one size b&c to me it makes sense to have both. The B&C that comes on the 5020 is quite heavy it would be pretty easy to shave off a pound with a different bar and chain. But when you pull it out of the box what you got is what you got. Most people will use it that way. It is good to know where the weight is so you know if you have the option of doing something about it. Now I just need to delete this post and my previous one that have no weight information in it. Just taking up space.
> O.K. I will play by the rules. PHO from now on



You could do both.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 7, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> I thought everyone pretty much decided to do dry PHO.
> 
> View attachment 409516



That was the point, to give a base line against which others could be compared. When B/C and fluids are added too many variables are introduced to make for a good direct comparison.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone have the numbers on a 395xp please.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you sir very much


----------



## B-N (Apr 15, 2015)

Just put together a little summary of this thread.

Manufacturer Model Actual weight (Lbs Oz)
Tanaka 3351 8lbs.01oz
Stihl ms 200t 8lbs.03oz
Stihl ms 201 t 8lbs.04oz


Makita DCS 401 9lbs.00oz
Husqvarna 339xp 9lbs.02oz
Husqvarna 435 9lbs.09oz
RedMax gz4000 9lbs.11oz
Homelite 150 9lbs.14oz


Echo cs-400 10lbs.04oz
Stihl ms 241 c-m 10lbs.09oz
Echo 500p 10lbs.09oz
Dolmar ps-420 10lbs.11oz
Stihl ms 026 10lbs.15oz

Husqvarna 550 xp 11lbs.03oz
Husqvarna 350 11lbs.04oz
Husqvarna 346oe 11lbs.04oz
Husqvarna 346ne 11lbs.07oz
Makita DCS 540 11lbs.09oz
Husqvarna 55 rancher 11lbs.12oz
Stihl ms 261 c-m 11lbs.14oz


Dolmar ps-5100s 12lbs.03oz
Dolmar ps-5105 12lbs.04oz
Stihl ms 034 12lbs.05oz
Dolmar ps-510 12lbs.06oz
Poulan 5020 12lbs.06oz
Husqvarna 254xp 12lbs.08oz
Husqvarna 555 12lbs.08oz

Jonsered CS 2258 12lbs.09oz
Stihl ms 361 12lbs.13oz
Husqvarna 562 xp 12lbs.13oz
Stihl ms 036 12lbs.14oz


Efco 156 13lbs.00oz
Husqvarna 357xp 13lbs.01oz
Husqvarna 262xp 13lbs.03oz
Husqvarna 460 Rancher 13lbs.04oz
Dolmar ps-6100w 13lbs.04oz
Echo 590 13lbs.05oz
Echo CS-600P 13lbs.07oz
Husqvarna 455 Rancher 13lbs.09oz


Stihl ms 044 14lbs.01oz
Echo 620pw 14lbs.02oz
Husqvarna 372xp 14lbs.02oz
Husqvarna 365 sp 14lbs.04oz
Jonsered 049 sp 14lbs.04oz
Husqvarna 365 x-torq 14lbs.06oz

Stihl ms 460 14lbs.09oz
dolmar ps-7900 14lbs.10oz
Stihl ms 046 mag 14lbs.12oz
Stihl ms 461 14lbs.15oz


dolmar ps-6400 15lbs.00oz
Stihl ms 441 15lbs.01oz
Husqvarna 65 Practica 15lbs.03oz
Stihl ms 064 15lbs.04oz
Husqvarna 575xp 15lbs.05oz
Husqvarna 576 xp 15lbs.07oz
Stihl ms 460 wrap 15lbs.09oz
Solo 681 15lbs.11oz
Stihl ms 461 wrap 15lbs.12oz


Husqvarna 390 xp 16lbs.03oz
Husqvarna 385xp 16lbs.07oz
Husqvarna 288 xp lite 16lbs.08oz
Husqvarna 288 xp 16lbs.12oz


Stihl ms 661 wrap 17lbs.00oz
Husqvarna 394xp 18lbs.06oz
McCulloch 125sp 24lbs.09oz
McCulloch 890 28lbs.09oz

If I have made any mistake please pm me and I will take care of it.


----------



## benelli777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the very good info guys.

Allways good to have real life days. Not that I don't trust big companies but ...

They stay trust but verify


----------



## 2lumbarleft (May 3, 2015)

Fresh Husqvarna 460 powerhead, right out of the box, no oil or gas on board.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (May 27, 2015)

Here is a seldom seen addition to the unofficial chainsaw weight page. Stihl 024, 41.6cc, 10.63 pounds at the powerhead with cutting spikes in place. Saw seemed to balance best with a Stihl 16" .063 bar, but I installed a Woodland Pro .050 Narrow Kerf 16" bar and knocked .5 pounds off the saw in total weight. Saw now weighs 12.60 pounds with the new bar and chain installed. Scale was checked with a 10 pound commerce check weight. Scale was dead on, reading 10.00 and sometimes 10.01 pounds with the weight.


----------



## wyk (Jul 26, 2015)

Just reminding folks the thread is still here. Please feel free to submit your images of PHO's on scales.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 26, 2015)

The 090G I have weighs 48# with a 48" bar.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Jul 26, 2015)

Here is a photo of a brand new Husqvarna 455 powerhead, straight out of the box, never fueled or oiled. This is a 2012 saw that has been in storage. It is not the new Auto Tune model. Weight came in at 13.24 pounds (13 1/4 lbs). I always weigh in decimal mode, not ounces. Note a previous photo of a Husqvarna 460 model that I submitted that came in at 13.28 pounds. Both are a far cry from their published weights of 12.8 pounds, but in my experience, Husqvarna usually reports closer to the truth than some other manufacturers. Scale was checked with a commerce rated check weight. 10.00 weight showed 10.01 pounds.


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 31, 2015)

Bump for @MustangMike


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is an Echo CS-450. It is an older model with the Kiortz 45 cc engine, but still has 170 psi of compression. I drained it of all fuel, ran it out, purged the fuel lines, and emptied the bar oil reservoir. It is no light weight, but one of my favorite saws. Limiters were removed and it was muffler modded, with the entire catalytic biscuit removed and the exhaust deflector opened up. Power increase was impressive. Cuts about the same as a Husqvarna 450 50 cc saw. Great torque, good balance, and reliable as the sun rising in the morning. It came in around 11.55 pounds. Interestingly enough, I had another brand new CS-530 50 cc powerhead that had never seen gas or oil. It came in slightly lighter at around 11.47 pounds. Both saws appear to be built on the same chassis, so the weight comparisons seem logical. Here are the photos. Scale was checked with a 10 lb scale check weight authorized for commerce.


----------



## hseII (Sep 10, 2015)

2lumbarleft said:


> Here is an Echo CS-450. It is an older model with the Kiortz 45 cc engine, but still has 170 psi of compression. I drained it of all fuel, ran it out, purged the fuel lines, and emptied the bar oil reservoir. It is no light weight, but one of my favorite saws. Limiters were removed and it was muffler modded, with the entire catalytic biscuit removed and the exhaust deflector opened up. Power increase was impressive. Cuts about the same as a Husqvarna 450 50 cc saw. Great torque, good balance, and reliable as the sun rising in the morning. It came in around 11.55 pounds. Interestingly enough, I had another brand new CS-530 50 cc powerhead that had never seen gas or oil. It came in slightly lighter at around 11.47 pounds. Both saws appear to be built on the same chassis, so the weight comparisons seem logical. Here are the photos. Scale was checked with a 10 lb scale check weight authorized for commerce.View attachment 446695
> View attachment 446698



I have a 450 that I need to fool with.
I picked it up from the scrap yard a few months ago.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Sep 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> I have a 450 that I need to fool with.
> I picked it up from the scrap yard a few months ago.




I guess it depends on what is wrong with it, and how much you want to put into it, getting it back to serviceable condition. There are people on this site that would probably buy it from you for parts. (that wasn't an offer). But if it doesn't cost much to fix it, they make nice firewood saws, best served with LESS than a 20" bar for which they are rated. I run a Woodland Pro 18" bar with the NK .325 chain and found it to be a great fit. I can bury the bar in hardwood, and unless I deliberately lean on the saw or accidentally twist a little, that powerhead never loses a bit of rpm. Also, it has nice mid range torque for only a 45 cc chainsaw. If you are processing hard wood around 14" and under, but allowing for the occasionally larger pieces, this saw will get the job done once you muffler mod it. Without the mod, it doesn't seem much more powerful than a stock CS-400. As a matter of fact, a muffler modded CS-400 would so kick a stock CS-450's butt. However, un-cork it, and you have a completely different saw that you will come to love.


----------



## hseII (Sep 11, 2015)

2lumbarleft said:


> I guess it depends on what is wrong with it, and how much you want to put into it, getting it back to serviceable condition. There are people on this site that would probably buy it from you for parts. (that wasn't an offer). But if it doesn't cost much to fix it, they make nice firewood saws, best served with LESS than a 20" bar for which they are rated. I run a Woodland Pro 18" bar with the NK .325 chain and found it to be a great fit. I can bury the bar in hardwood, and unless I deliberately lean on the saw or accidentally twist a little, that powerhead never loses a bit of rpm. Also, it has nice mid range torque for only a 45 cc chainsaw. If you are processing hard wood around 14" and under, but allowing for the occasionally larger pieces, this saw will get the job done once you muffler mod it. Without the mod, it doesn't seem much more powerful than a stock CS-400. As a matter of fact, a muffler modded CS-400 would so kick a stock CS-450's butt. However, un-cork it, and you have a completely different saw that you will come to love.


Thanks for the info.
I'm going to check it out today.


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 13, 2015)

husqvarna 350 pho- 11lb 6oz




husqvarna 350 ready to cut. 14lb 14.75oz




18" .325 small bar mount 1lb 10oz


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 13, 2015)

husqvarna 390 pho. 16lb 6.75oz




husqvarna 390 ready to cut. 23lb 7.25oz




28" 3/8" large bar mount. replaceable tip


----------



## Need2Saw (Oct 17, 2015)

Brand new dolmar ps5105H (heated handles)

Pho=12 lb 11.75oz



Ready to cut= 16lb 11.25oz


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Weighed with a Rapalla digital fishing scale:
My Poulan 3300, 54cc w/20" weighed 16# 1oz. Full of fuel & oil. Two pounds lighter than a MS290, 56cc w/18". Also fuel & oil topped up.[emoji41]


----------



## wyk (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump. Still lookin for a 362 stock and a 261 and a 266xp etc.

Here's something different. Wanna save nearly a pound of weight on your 288xp? Remove the front av spring and mount and the outside dog.


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 18, 2016)

reindeer said:


> Here's something different. Wanna save nearly a pound of weight on your 288xp? Remove the front av spring and mount and the outside dog.



I thought that was the 288 Lite?


----------



## wyk (Feb 19, 2016)

Four Paws said:


> I thought that was the 288 Lite?



Yup. But you also have to have the low top filter system. The outer dog is 5 ounces, and the spring and mount assembly is 8 ounces. So, a very easy way to save nearly a pound on any 181/281/288.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Mar 7, 2016)

Stihl MS660 Magnum - 16 lbs. 12.2 ounces. Drained the oil and gas. I could have spent a little more time holding the saw upside down and draining bar oil, but I doubt there is more than 1/2 ounce left in the reservoir. Starts great. Check out the compression gauge. This is a good one. Only gripe is that the de-compresion valve pops off early once in a while. With the 190 psi + compression, I need a cup when pull starting and holding this saw between my legs - ha.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Mar 16, 2016)

Stihl MS-180C-BE with the easy start option. Powerhead was drained of fuel and bar oil. PHO weighed in at 9.78 pounds (decimal), or 9 pounds - 12.48 ounces. Basically it is 9 3/4 pounds approximately just for the powerhead.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 16, 2016)

Wonder what this weighs?


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow! What a beautiful piece of equipment! Looks like it is loaded with safety features as well. Perhaps it will have a place in the Smithsonian Institute some day. I wonder if the Saw Troll could identify it? You have to put that baby on the scale! I guess 30 pounds with the bar and chain.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 16, 2016)

Probably closer to 40. I have a Lancaster that weighs 38 pounds.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Jun 26, 2016)

Here are a few more photos of various chainsaw power-heads,meticulously cleaned and drained of oil and gasoline. Manufacturers fib a little on weights, but the only real surprise that I found relative to published weight was with the Husqvarna 345. All weights are decimal not ounces.
Husqvarna 345 - 11.41 lbs.
Husqvarna 450-E Tool less - 11.79 lbs
Husqvarna 353 E-Tech - 11.48 lbs
Efco MT-4400 - 10.48 lbs
Poulan PP4018WT 40 cc "Wild Thing" - 11.81 lbs
Commerce Scale Check Weight - 10.00 lbs


----------



## wyk (Oct 23, 2017)

I finally put my "stripped down" 10mm 044 on a scale. I basically removed all the PNW stuff, standard handle, Standard clutch cover, standard air filter, too(much lighter than the magnum air filter), standard dogs, etc etc. I couldn't get a good photo, and even if I did, the scale is in STONES! As in 1 stone = 14 pounds. Anywho, she came to .945 stones= 13.3lbs US. It's empty of fuel and oil, and has the dual port muffler. This is how I run the saw since it weighs less than a PNW set up, and I don't usually cut in to big bark any more.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Oct 23, 2017)

I wish to extend my compliments to everyone who has contributed to this particular thread on chainsaw weights. There has been lots of time consuming work done to present this great collection of photos. I have a very accurate scale that has been verified with commercial trade check weights and my results come in within one ounce or under on many of the same models depicted in this collection. It is amazing to me how manufacturers fudge the numbers on some models. I figure that if the advertised weight gets close to 2 ounces of true weight, that is exceptional. Of all the saws that I have weighed, I would say that Redmax had the most reliable advertised data of any manufacturer, at least according to the models that I examined (right on the dime accurate). Efco (not Echo) got the Pinocchio award, but some of the old Husqvarna 300 series models weren't too far behind in terms of fudging the numbers. It seems that advertised weights are a little closer to reality today with regard to truth in advertising, but still anything within 1/2 pounds seems to be acceptable to some manufacturers. I would trust the information on this website before anything from advertising materials.


----------



## wyk (Oct 23, 2017)

One of the reasons why I started this thread(as WYK) was I recalled how disappointed I was when I bought a 372XP thinking it weighed less than my 046 and was fairly unimpressed when I found out it weighed _more_!


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Oct 23, 2017)

reindeer said:


> One of the reasons why I started this thread(as WYK) was I recalled how disappointed I was when I bought a 372XP thinking it weighed less than my 046 and was fairly unimpressed when I found out it weighed _more_!


Wow! You have me scratching my thinning scalp on this one. I have a Stihl 046 magnum, and as I recall, I believe it weighed in around 14.6 pounds but don't hold me to that. I also weighed a brand new Husqvarna 372XP X-Torque that came in around 14.3 pounds, again according to memory. I am going to check to see if I have some weigh photos. Maybe I am wrong on this. I will check.


----------



## wyk (Oct 23, 2017)

2lumbarleft said:


> Wow! You have me scratching my thinning scalp on this one. I have a Stihl 046 magnum, and as I recall, I believe it weighed in around 14.6 pounds but don't hold me to that. I also weighed a brand new Husqvarna 372XP X-Torque that came in around 14.3 pounds, again according to memory. I am going to check to see if I have some weigh photos. Maybe I am wrong on this. I will check.



You can just check here. But you have to compare apple to apples - they were both PNW models; large clutch covers, full wrap bars, full dawgs, etc. For the difference in weight and power(stock) I would go with the 046 over a PNW 372. I also noticed I had a few ounces of oil in the 044 when I went to refill it. I forgot that I was testing the oiler not long ago and left enough oil in the reservoir for it. So prolly a few ounces lighter yet. But the weight I put up is not much more than I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Oct 23, 2017)

reindeer said:


> You can just check here. But you have to compare apple to apples - they were both PNW models; large clutch covers, full wrap bars, full dawgs, etc. For the difference in weight and power(stock) I would go with the 046 over a PNW 372. I also noticed I had a few ounces of oil in the 044 when I went to refill it. I forgot that I was testing the oiler not long ago and left enough oil in the reservoir for it. So prolly a few ounces lighter yet. But the weight I put up is not much more than I have seen elsewhere.


I agree, that would explain it. I love my Stihl 046 Magnum as well, with the only complaint that I don't get to use it as much as I would like. I retired and got busier. Seems to be a common story.


----------



## buck futter (Oct 24, 2017)

Great thread guys please continue.

I enjoyed the summary of all the weights I saved it.


----------



## sawfun (Oct 24, 2017)

reindeer said:


> You can just check here. But you have to compare apple to apples - they were both PNW models; large clutch covers, full wrap bars, full dawgs, etc. For the difference in weight and power(stock) I would go with the 046 over a PNW 372. I also noticed I had a few ounces of oil in the 044 when I went to refill it. I forgot that I was testing the oiler not long ago and left enough oil in the reservoir for it. So prolly a few ounces lighter yet. But the weight I put up is not much more than I have seen elsewhere.


046 vs 372, power to the 046 hands down but handling. balance. And most especially vibe control goes the the 372. The Husky oils a 36" bar nicely too.


----------



## wyk (Oct 24, 2017)

sawfun said:


> 046 vs 372, power to the 046 hands down but handling. balance. And most especially vibe control goes the the 372. The Husky oils a 36" bar nicely too.


Don't go pissing on this parade! I think you were there when I complained about manufacturers specs. Remember when you picked up my 385xp and complained about it being heavier than your 066?


----------



## sawfun (Oct 24, 2017)

reindeer said:


> Don't go pissing on this parade! I think you were there when I complained about manufacturers specs. Remember when you picked up my 385xp and complained about it being heavier than your 066?


Wes, I don't believe I was pissing on anyone's "parade". I do recap that 385 being heavier and wondering why. You explained that it had a larger fuel tank and held more fuel making it heavier. That made a ton of sense. Respectfully, I do not recall any complaining by myself however. At the time you preferred your 372 to your old 046 due to the Stihls's vibes bothering you. Also you liked the bar mounting of the Husky better. I cannot argue for or against that. I now prefer a ported 372 myself but a good 046 will do the job just as well. I have both and always grab the 372. I confess to hating a stock 372's lack of torque though. By the way I Wes I wanted to thank you for showing me some techniques that likely saved me a lot of trouble, if not my life, when I had a to do a lot of large Alder blowdown removal. And lastly, congrats on getting married, best wishes.


----------



## wyk (Oct 25, 2017)

Ah, I was only ribbing ya. And thanks for the wishes!

I still prefer the bar mount on the Husky, but I learned to live with the Stihl. And I use a stock stripped down 10mm 044 most the time.
Vibes can be mitigated quite a bit just with the type of gloves you wear nowadays. I used to be a bigger proponent of husky, but I have actually completely gone back to Stihl for most jobs. And I wouldn't mind if I had a good 066 instead of the 281XP I have. It's just such a beast with insane compression. But it certainly gets the job done and is pretty smooth.

Speaking of blow down, I am returning to the Waterford estate I worked on later today to take care of some from the back to back storms we just had here in Ireland. Lots of absolutely huge trees down. I'll try and get some vid and pics if I am not too busy or it's not too rainy.

Stay out of trouble, bud! I miss cutting with ya! Seems like so long ago when we were cutting on the bank of the Yamhill.



sawfun said:


> Wes, I don't believe I was pissing on anyone's "parade". I do recap that 385 being heavier and wondering why. You explained that it had a larger fuel tank and held more fuel making it heavier. That made a ton of sense. Respectfully, I do not recall any complaining by myself however. At the time you preferred your 372 to your old 046 due to the Stihls's vibes bothering you. Also you liked the bar mounting of the Husky better. I cannot argue for or against that. I now prefer a ported 372 myself but a good 046 will do the job just as well. I have both and always grab the 372. I confess to hating a stock 372's lack of torque though. By the way I Wes I wanted to thank you for showing me some techniques that likely saved me a lot of trouble, if not my life, when I had a to do a lot of large Alder blowdown removal. And lastly, congrats on getting married, best wishes.


----------



## wyk (Nov 6, 2017)

Another bump. It doesn't look like I've added this previously. This is the '5th' mount on a 281XP(same as for the rest of the series). It was meant to reinforce the chassis for running longer bars. I found on anything below a 36" bar that it wasn't needed and simply added weight and vibration. But here it is removed in all it's glory plus the outside dog at 13.5 ounces! The dog itself is 5 ounces. So over 8 ounces for the mount alone.


----------



## Need2Saw (May 1, 2018)

Husqvarna 543xp. 10lbs even.


----------



## Evan (May 3, 2018)

Im not one to care about weight but if i did it would be a saw ready to cut wood.



Saw is mostly full of fuel and oil things piled on it it needs to cut wood


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 4, 2018)

Evan said:


> Im not one to care about weight but if i did it would be a saw ready to cut wood.
> View attachment 649916
> 
> 
> Saw is mostly full of fuel and oil things piled on it it needs to cut wood


I can't read the scale anyway but no matter as if you go back to the first post, you will see the OP asked for dry PHO weights. It was pointed out later to other dummies who posted weights with bars and chains.

Reindeer's post even though not a power head is kind of relevant. 

You should go start a thread for weights with fuel and attachments. Just sayin


----------



## wyk (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone got any of the new batch of saws they wanna weigh?


----------



## sawfun (Oct 18, 2018)

Good to see you back buddy.


----------



## Need2Saw (May 8, 2019)

New echo 590 
13lbs 8.75oz


----------



## wyk (May 9, 2019)

I think it was Mike on AS that took this pic of a half wrap 044:






Brads MS462 on a scale:






Andres pic of standard 572xp without all the PNW stuff:






Echo CS390 with the cat still in the muffler. The Cat is roughly 5 ounces:






And the ONLY MS261 I have ever seen on a scale. Does anyone have the most recent, supposedly lighter weight version they want to weigh?


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2019)

Nuttin new? Feel free to post your PHO's on a scale here.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Sep 7, 2019)

reindeer said:


> I think it was Mike on AS that took this pic of a half wrap 044:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am fairly sure you already have the newer lighter version of the MS-261 and yours is weighing in right around where it is now fairly represented by the company. Some of the older MS-261 chainsaws were significantly heavier than their advertised weight. Don't hold me to this, but I seem to remember that the old advertised weight at the powerhead was 11.6 pounds and the unit I weighed was just close to 11.9 pounds - powerhead only of course. That was a primary reason why I gave it a pass at the time and purchased a used Stihl 026 which is still going strong.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 8, 2019)

Great thread.
But I wish you blokes would join the rest of the world and start using the metric system. Saves me having to use Google to convert every time lol

Sent from my SM-A505YN using Tapatalk


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Sep 8, 2019)

Matt Hogden said:


> Great thread.
> But I wish you blokes would join the rest of the world and start using the metric system. Saves me having to use Google to convert every time lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505YN using Tapatalk


Whats a bloke? Whats a metric? Put another shrimp on the bar-bee mate!


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 18, 2019)

Brand new 550xp mark 2
11lbs 14.5oz


----------



## DaveW86 (May 4, 2022)

Brand new, out of the box. Makita EA5000


----------



## DaveW86 (May 12, 2022)

Brand new out of the box Makita EA7900


----------



## DaveW86 (May 13, 2022)

Brand new out of the box Makita EA4300.


----------



## Hunnry (Jun 5, 2022)

Need2Saw said:


> husqvarna 350 pho- 11lb 6oz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe I'm seeing this information now. I didn't know before, thanks a lot


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 5, 2022)

Homelite xl1- 9 lbs
Stihl ms250- 10.1 lbs
Husqvarna 353- 11.1 lbs
Pioneer p26- 11.5 lbs
Husqvarna 50 w/55 top end- 11.7 lbs
Husqvarna 257 w/262 top end- 12.2 lbs

16 inch 3/8 bar and chain- 2.75 lbs
20 inch 3/8 bar and chain- 3.5 lbs

All weights measured w/o gas and oil.

Stihl ms250 weight as claimed on official sight.
Pioneer p-26 heavier than claimed on acres site.
Power to weight ratio of xl-1 still world class.


----------



## Bango Skank (Jun 10, 2022)

Weighed my top handles. Drained and cleaned up with the air compressor, still a little dirty, and a little residual oil in the reservoir.
MS 192TC 7 pounds, 9.9 ounces



MS 200T 8 pounds 10.2 ounces 



MS 201TC M-tronic 8 pounds 8.6 ounces.


----------



## DaveW86 (Oct 8, 2022)

Husqvarna 543XP powerhead fresh out of the box new.


----------



## wyk (Dec 10, 2022)

Did I miss it or did anyone have an MS660 or 066 empty on a scale yet?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 10, 2022)

wyk said:


> Did I miss it or did anyone have an MS660 or 066 empty on a scale yet?


OEM and Farmertec PHO dry weights I have saved.


----------



## wyk (Dec 10, 2022)

Well done. Thanks!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 10, 2022)

wyk said:


> Well done. Thanks!


Here is where I save them with some order to it. http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-saw-weights/


----------



## wyk (Dec 10, 2022)

Wow. Impressive. Do you mind if I add some of those to my page as well to fill out the holes?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 10, 2022)

wyk said:


> Wow. Impressive. Do you mind if I add some of those to my page as well to fill out the holes?


What there for to spread the word freely.


----------



## wyk (Dec 16, 2022)

Has anyone got an MS 290 or 390?


----------

